# Rut in Fayette County?



## Brent Brothers (Aug 29, 2009)

What's the status of the rut in that area? Anyone hunt that area, or live over there?


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't hunt there anymore, but it should be full blown right now.


----------



## belly_up (May 10, 2006)

The bucks are running like crazy.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My FIL owns land there. (fayetteville)
By opening weekend its usually wide open on the downhill side....


----------



## SeaIsleAl (Aug 12, 2005)

*Fayette CO.*

This past Friday, we had three different bucks running does on our place by Floy.


----------



## redfishslammer29 (Aug 24, 2006)

*faytte co*

rut its pre rut around here good for rifle season but its still not wide open yet hunt and live here


----------

